# Chainsaw carving of fish wanted, West Michigan



## johncinco (Mar 28, 2012)

Not sure where to look for this, so figured I would just post it in here and see what I get. I am looking for someone to come to my cottage and carve a fish into a stump. Its a tree now, soon to be a stump anyway. I am going to leave it up about 10'. The tree bends towards my garage, so the tree has to come down regardless. I would like to see a nice curved fish "jumping" with the natural arch and curve of the tree. It does not have to be a 10' fish, just use whatever part of the stump that looks good and natural. This is located in West Michigan. If you do this work or know someone who does and is interested in taking on the project, please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## ultimate buzz (Apr 2, 2012)

*Michigan carvers*

John, There are a few Michigan carvers that are members of this site: carvinmark out of Frederic,Mi
mcdarvy, out of Curran,Mi
chainsawmaster
bigjohn1895

Also, somewhere in these pages, twoclones (Butch Elrod) has a google map of chainsaw carvers listed worldwide.

In addition to that www.chainsawsculptors has a state by state listing of chainsaw carvers under the galleries heading, with about a dozen Michigan carvers listed.Good luck with your search. -ken


----------



## johncinco (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks, I 'll see if I can get ahold of some of those guys listed and see if I can strike up an interest. That link would not connect for me. I'll do some searching and see what I can find.


----------



## ultimate buzz (Apr 2, 2012)

*correction*

John, That should have been chainsawsculptors.com
Sorry! -ken


----------



## twoclones (Apr 3, 2012)

There is a *World Map of Chainsaw Artists* with just over 400 carvers listed. United States based carvers are on pages 1 and 2 of the map. If you have Google Earth installed, *this link* will display all of the carvers at once in Google Earth.


----------



## johncinco (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks, I got it working. Made contact with several in MI and traded some details and got a couple quotes. Had the tree topped out on Weds. and the tree guy gave me a name of a local guy that I am going to talk with and see what he thinks. I'll be sure to get pics.


----------



## rlk89 (Feb 24, 2013)

Here is a michigan chansaw carver, he can carve anything you can think of.
Carvingsbyscott.com


----------

